# How to Use Rivatuner (Afterburner) On Screen Display and More



## iPatch

Thank you very much for this guide. Nice and easy to understand. Never used it before, but will check it out!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Bump.


----------



## mAs81

Thanks nvidiaftw12,great guide!!!At last I can use Riva Tuner,and use it properly!!!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

No problem mate. Glad it helped you.


----------



## insanegg

Thank you for this post!
I downloaded the Afterburner bundle yesterday and once thought the software was not working with my rig because of the not showing FPS in games.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Your welcome! Glad my guide could be of some help.


----------

